# mittlere Tabellenspalte immer mittig



## methodus (22. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei eine Seite zu basteln und habe folgendes Problem:

ich habe eine Tabelle mit 3 Spalten, die mittlere Spalte soll immer genau mittig des Fensters sein. Soweit kein Problem. Die Mittlere Spalte hat aber eine feste Größe und der Rand links und rechts soll komplett bis zum Fensterrand gefüllt werden.

Skizze:

[<--- linker Rand --->][ Mitte ][ <--- rechter Rand --->]

linker Rand = rechter Rand

ich kann hier nicht mit Pixeln arbeiten, sondern nur mit Prozent.


Vielleicht kennt jemand eine Lösung, die ich das hinbekomme.

PS: vielleicht gehts mit CSS


----------



## Radhad (22. Juni 2004)

Eine Frage vorab, ist die Tabelle linksbündig oder mittig definiert per align?


----------



## Lord-Lance (22. Juni 2004)

Ich würde der linken und der rechten Tabelle je z.B. 33% Breite geben. Somit bleibt für den mitleren Teil der Rest oder?


----------



## Radhad (22. Juni 2004)

Problem ist nur, dass die %-Breiten vorrang vor der festen Breite hat.

Außerdem ist die Darstellung sowieso bei jeder Auflösung verschieden. 200 Pixel bei 800*600 sieht breiter aus als bei 1024*768.


EDIT:


```
<html>

<head><title>Test</title>
</head>

<body>
<table width="100%" border="1" align=center>
  <tr><td width="10%">Zelle1</td><td>Zelle2</td><td width="10%">Zelle3</td></tr>
</table>

</body
</html>
```

so geht das z.b.


----------



## methodus (22. Juni 2004)

noch ist weder Tabelle noch Tabelleninhalt ausgerichtet.

Die Größe der mittleren Spalte ist 620 px breit.

nun soll ja aber diese mittlere Spalte bei jeder Auflösung stehts mittig sein... nachteil ist aber, dass man keine relativen Angaben zum Rest der Bildschirmbreite machen kann. Also 50% jeweils von den Pixeln die übrig bleiben, wenn die 620 px schon belegt sind.

der Vorrang der Größe soll somit auf die mittlere Spalte verlegt werden...

ich werd nochmal ein paar Varianten testen.

vielleicht kennt ja jemand eine CSS-Lösung?!


----------



## Radhad (22. Juni 2004)

Mit CSS ist das nicht zu machen. Entweder du definierst feste größen für alle Spalten oder relative größen für alle Spalten und setzt die Tabelle auf das Attribut "center". Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat man bei 800*600 eine Breite vn 796 Pixeln zur Verfügung (kann mich imo auch täuschen). Dann geht Zwar die Site nicht bis an den Rand, sieht aber hübsch aus.

BSP: http://www.web.de


----------



## Lord-Lance (22. Juni 2004)

Und zwei Tabellen wären keine Möglichkeit?


```
<html>
<head><title>Test</title>

</head>
<body>
<div align="center">
<table border="1" width="100%">
	<tr>
		<td align="center" style="width: 100%;">

		<!-- Mittlere Tabelle -->
		<table border="1" style="width: 620px;">
			<tr>
				<td>afbsldfkasdf</td>
			</tr>
		</table>
		<!-- Ende Mittlere Tabelle -->

		</td>
	</tr>
</table>
</div>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## methodus (22. Juni 2004)

@lord-lance

diese Möglichkeit hatte ich bereits und funktioniert auch, jedoch brauche ich die linke und rechte Spalte... so habe ich nur den mittleren Bereich....


----------

